
America is trapped in a pandemic spiral - bookofjoe
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/09/pandemic-intuition-nightmare-spiral-winter/616204/
======
text70
As this time in history congeals, from experience, the pivotal culprit usually
boils down to simple concepts.

I think the takeaway will be that the US healthcare system along with its
leadership, were the main causes of failure.

~~~
vb6sp6
Trump acknowledged the dangers privately and publicly downplayed them
([https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/09/opinion/trump-bob-
woodwar...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/09/opinion/trump-bob-woodward-
coronavirus.html))

Republican lawmakers received dire warnings about coronavirus and sold stock
while telling people we were going to be ok
([https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-20/senators-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-20/senators-
sold-stock-after-coronavirus-briefings-in-january))

Fox News calls it hoax and then lies about calling it a hoax
([https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/apr/04/sean-
hannity...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/apr/04/sean-hannity-
defends-fox-news-claims-coronavirus-misinformation-hoax))

The American healthcare system has its own issues but the main problem is
republicans and conservatives.

